# better wax than collinite 476s??



## avit88

ok so i find collinite 476s fantastic, easy to work with and incredible finish and protection.

i was just wondering if the likes of swissvax and zymol are actually worth the extra money and offer twice (or more) the finish and protection, as the price of them is more than twice that of the collinite's....



John


----------



## turboyamaha

To be honest mate I would stick with the 476!!


----------



## -Kev-

unlikely on the durability side of things, looks wise well thats upto the user to decide. on well preppared paint, some people will say wax 'A' is better looking than wax 'B', others will say they look the same...


----------



## avit88

hhhm i suppose if u were selling it to a customer to use on their cars then swissvax etc would sound and look better? imo it has a more upmarket feel??


----------



## SKY

I would and do stick with just colly 476s.


----------



## Avanti

avit88 said:


> ok so i find collinite 476s fantastic,* easy to work with and incredible finish and protection.
> *
> i was just wondering if the likes of swissvax and zymol are actually worth the extra money and offer twice (or more) the finish and protection, as the price of them is more than twice that of the collinite's....
> 
> John


It's the same tired old discussion that comes up again and again 
The properties you mention feature in every wax product there is, I'm sure the car you drive is not the same brand , model year as everybody else's in your street, it's about choice, not sure if you are aware there are products cheaper than 476 that share the same properties that appeal to you, live and let live eh


----------



## -Raven-

You buy Swissvax or Zymol for the 'experience'. 

Once you smell a Swissvax or Zymol wax, you won't want to pick up a cheap looking tin with chemical smell ever again! 

Most use collinite as a winter wax, then Swissvax, Zymol etc as a summer wax when you can enjoy waxing regularly, getting that special feeling every time you use it. :thumb: 

Are they worth the extra money? Definitely to me, but not to others.


----------



## Trip tdi

I would not say swissvax and zymol offer more on durability, these are products are on the high scale of the market, alot of people like using these as it offers great pleasure to the user as it feels something special to them, but 476 is a very durable wax, and pound for pound the durability is very strong, and the tin will last well.

I think On your reflex silver, If you wanted to try a new wax, Bouncers 22 wax will be worth a shot, I'm confident that will gloss the paint up well on your car, check out Mark from here, who has a cougar, he's used Bouncers 22 wax after correction on the paint.


----------



## Avanti

Trip tdi said:


> I would not say swissvax and zymol offer more on durability, these are products are on the high scale of the market, alot of people like using these as it offers great pleasure to the user as it feels something special to them, but 476 is a very durable wax, and pound for pound the durability is very strong, and the tin will last well.
> 
> I think On your reflex silver, If you wanted to try a new wax, Bouncers 22 wax will be worth a shot, I'm confident that will gloss the paint up well on your car, check out Mark from here, who has a cougar, he's used Bouncers 22 wax after correction on the paint.


Thanks for the commencts Trip, think the main crunch is that, all wax manufacturers should not throw the towel in and leave the wax market to collinite. I'm not even sure why some say they will use it through the winter and then use something else through the summer? (after all the LSPs are all supposed to look the same ) 
I certainley don't **** my pants using a £50 tub of wax, but that said I didn't find 476 any easier to use than the half the price simoniz (which I would say offers more durability than 476


----------



## Trip tdi

Avanti said:


> Thanks for the commencts Trip, think the main crunch is that, all wax manufacturers should not throw the towel in and leave the wax market to collinite. I'm not even sure why some say they will use it through the winter and then use something else through the summer? (after all the LSPs are all supposed to look the same )
> I certainley don't **** my pants using a £50 tub of wax, but that said I didn't find 476 any easier to use than the half the price simoniz (which I would say offers more durability than 476


Your right there on the last bit Avanti, simoniz orgainal will knock the socks off 476 on durability flat out, but for me 476 is alot easier to use than the simoniz original I have found.

I mainly use simoniz original on my bonnet and sides and bumpers in the winter season, as it protects the best, I have found, easily 8 months worth of durability, but have to place the effort in, to buff off fast and in time, the uppers parts are done with 476 :thumb:

To the op there's plenty of waxes on the market, but being silver, you could try a wax, any wax you like, just follow your insticts for what you what to go for :thumb: but remember if the prep is not there, a wax will not offer nothing, even the ones with 100 to 800 bracket price tags; but You have a advantage as the cars silver in colour, and will harder to pick defects up such as darker colours , so waxing with any wax will be fine mate, you can always place a glaze before hand if you like.
SRP and EGP is a great combo on silver, and dead easy to use.


----------



## Avanti

Trip tdi said:


> Your right there on the last bit Avanti, simoniz orgainal will knock the socks off 476 on durability flat out, but for me 476 is alot easier to use than the simoniz original I have found.
> 
> I mainly use simoniz original on my bonnet and sides and bumpers in the winter season, as it protects the best, I have found, easily 8 months worth of durability, but have to place the effort in, to buff off fast and in time, the uppers parts are done with 476 :thumb:
> 
> To the op there's plenty of waxes on the market, but being silver, you could try a wax, any wax you like, just follow your insticts for what you what to go for :thumb: but remember if the prep is not there, a wax will not offer nothing, even the ones with 100 to 800 bracket price tags; but You have a advantage as the cars silver in colour, and will harder to pick defects up such as darker colours , so waxing with any wax will be fine mate, you can always place a glaze before hand if you like.
> SRP and EGP is a great combo on silver, and dead easy to use.


The OP already finds 476 fantastic, so not sure why there is a curiosity to try something like zymol or swissvax (unless of course the posting was for re-assurance) , although I still standby that 476 is over rated somewhat 
But as long as the purchaser/user is content then that is all that matters :thumb:


----------



## pete5570

If you fancy a change, have look at a sealant like Optiseal. Looks great on silver and is very easy to use. Optimum car wax is another option, as easy to use as a QD, but gives a great finish.


----------



## M3simon

Just as a matter of interest, what about collinate 915 Marque D'Elegance.
It's more expensive, but is it any better than 476s
How dose it compare with the others?



avit88 said:


> ok so i find collinite 476s fantastic, easy to work with and incredible finish and protection.
> 
> i was just wondering if the likes of swissvax and zymol are actually worth the extra money and offer twice (or more) the finish and protection, as the price of them is more than twice that of the collinite's....
> 
> John


----------



## derbigofast

all waxes look the same the difference is in the prep put in the work before you wax and you'll see the difference its all in the prep


----------



## cheekymonkey

derbigofast said:


> all waxes look the same the difference is in the prep put in the work before you wax and you'll see the difference its all in the prep


how do you know this have you tried every wax there is, or are you just guessing.


----------



## OldskoolRS

I think it's a forum thing where (whatever the subject) there is much discussion about any new product and how much better it is than the previous 'gold standard'. Whether it's worth the money over a cheaper option, whether the dearer options are any better, etc. It's very easy to get drawn into it like it's some kind of competition about how much you can spend (I know having upgraded my projector 4 times when I was a regular member on an AV forum :doublesho).

However, if you find something that _you_ are happy with, then you don't _really_ need to change as a tin of 476S would last a very long time judging by mine. However another £20 tin/bottle isn't going to break the bank like some hobbies do and if it gives you some pleasure, then why not? You could always swop/sell the 476S or keep it for winter.

EDIT: I know 476S isn't 'new' but you get what I mean I hope...


----------



## msb

As said very easy to get drawn into scene products, you need to know what exactly you're looking for from your wax/products, only then can people advise on what might suit you better, and even then theres going to be a few piping up about trendy of the moment products that they havn't even used themselves, unfortunatley it can sometimes be very difficult getting the advice answers you may want


----------



## avit88

:lol:i wonder how much better this one would be against 476s

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/zymol-wax/zymol-vintage-glaze/prod_999.html


----------



## Lucchinelli

You'll only ever know for yourself, if you try.............

I have 476, Glasur and Scuderia amongst others and I rotate them all. I started off with Dodo Juice as my first "decent" wax about 5 years ago and jockeyed around ever since.

As noted earlier, it's easy to get sucked into hype with products.


----------



## Lucchinelli

avit88 said:


> :lol:i wonder how much better this one would be against 476s
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/zymol-wax/zymol-vintage-glaze/prod_999.html


You would have to be a total c*ck to pay that much.


----------



## M3simon

avit88 said:


> :lol:i wonder how much better this one would be against 476s
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/zymol-wax/zymol-vintage-glaze/prod_999.html


Hell No. £2230? You have got to be sh1t1ng me.


----------



## DesertDog

Lucchinelli said:


> You would have to be a total c*ck to pay that much.


But you do get free refills for life


----------



## Lucchinelli

DesertDog said:


> But you do get free refills for life


Best buy it at an early age then!!! :lol::lol::lol: And, wax twice per day!!


----------



## M3simon

M3simon said:


> Just as a matter of interest, what about collinate 915 Marque D'Elegance.
> It's more expensive, but is it any better than 476s
> How dose it compare with the others?


Anybody used 915? Is it worth the extra money?


----------



## msb

M3simon said:


> Anybody used 915? Is it worth the extra money?


915 is good, but i wouldn't ditch 476 for it, use 476 first than get 915, they are very similar imho:thumb:


----------



## alxg

Lucchinelli said:


> You would have to be a total c*ck to pay that much.


That being _your_ opinion..........

Sorry folks, it's a much maligned subject/opinion on here and its ability to bore never ceases.

You pay your money and you make your choice, nobody has the right to criticise or condemn just because _they_ wouldn't do it.

And yes I have some Vintage in my collection.


----------



## msb

alxg said:


> That being _your_ opinion..........
> 
> Sorry folks, it's a much maligned subject/opinion on here and its ability to bore never ceases.
> 
> You pay your money and you make your choice, nobody has the right to criticise or condemn just because _they_ wouldn't do it
> 
> And yes I have some Vintage in my collection.


I like the sound of your collection:lol:


----------



## pete5570

476 is a great wax, i got well over 6 months out of 1 coat on my discovery. It's still good to try something different though. I went for a sealant and never really looked back, purely for ease of use, i can do the whole car in less than 30 mins and the finish is fantastic. 476 can be hard to remove, especially if you put too much on. Give a sealant a try, you can pick them up from under a tenner, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Lucchinelli

pete5570 said:


> 476 is a great wax, i got well over 6 months out of 1 coat on my discovery. It's still good to try something different though. I went for a sealant and never really looked back, purely for ease of use, i can do the whole car in less than 30 mins and the finish is fantastic. 476 can be hard to remove, especially if you put too much on. Give a sealant a try, you can pick them up from under a tenner, you won't be disappointed.


No! Spend £2230! Lifetime refills, don't forget!


----------



## cheekymonkey

Lucchinelli said:


> No! Spend £2230! Lifetime refills, don't forget!


your missing the hole point of that wax you buy 1 tub for 2230, then you charge costumers to up grade to that wax, and i dont mean £30/£40 a coat but a lot more, than that. i know of some detailers who are on there 3rd and 4th refill. if you work it out it costs a lot less then colli that way :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey

alxg said:


> That being _your_ opinion..........
> 
> Sorry folks, it's a much maligned subject/opinion on here and its ability to bore never ceases.
> 
> You pay your money and you make your choice, nobody has the right to criticise or condemn just because _they_ wouldn't do it.
> 
> And yes I have some Vintage in my collection.


you are aloud to use what you want mate you make your money so you spend it on what you want. i have coli in my collection but hardly ever gets used as i prefer other waxes. dont listen to others as in the end they probably havent even used a good quality wax.:thumb:


----------



## msb

cheekymonkey said:


> you are aloud to use what you want mate you make your money so you spend it on what you want. i have coli in my collection but hardly ever gets used as i prefer other waxes. dont listen to others as in the end they probably havent even used a good quality wax.:thumb:


high five that ****:thumb:


----------



## OldskoolRS

I would love to try a small amount of one of these 'boutique' waxes (if it's OK to call them that) just to see what they are like, but as a private individual it would just be too expensive to justify. I can see why a Pro would do this as posted by Cheekymonkey though, as it would more than pay for itself over time. 

I like that you can buy some of the tester pots of Dodo juice that would probably last a DIYer for a couple of years. It's not such a finiancial commitment compared to the regular sized tubs. This is probably what I will try next, though there is so much choice and opinions will no doubt vary as to whether they are any 'better' than what I'm using now. I'd be interested if there are other brands that do tester pots that I could consider, but I suppose they might be a bit overkill for an 11 year old Z3, I might consider something 'posher' for my RS2000 when it's finished though. :buffer:


----------



## cheekymonkey

oldskool i dont think the age of a car really matters, personally its more to do with the paint work. even though your Z3 is 11 years old its still i nice looking car and if the paintwork is good then try something like the panel pots on it.


----------



## cobra

avit88 said:


> :lol:i wonder how much better this one would be against 476s
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/zymol-wax/zymol-vintage-glaze/prod_999.html


No reviews or pictures!
free refills - how many bottles could you get through in a lifetime!


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

Heres my pennies worth

I first started with 476, but when i moved onto other waxes i stopped using my 476, as compared to all the other waxes ive tried with the exception of simoniz original, its by far the hardest one to work with.

It depends how you like to wax, for me i like to know i can go out anytime, even in the sun and go round at least half the car before i have to buff it off, if i done that with colli my arms would be hurting that evening, even if left for a while in the shade its still harder work then others.

Durability, IMO as long as a wax lasts a couple of months then thats good enough. does anyone actually leave there car for 5-6 months before waxing again, if not then its pointless looking for that sort of durability. 

I d be very suprised if anyone leaves it that long before applying something else or the same product again for a fresh top up.

915, i got some a while back and tbh for the extra cost, i couldnt notice a difference in finish or to use.

I have now sold both of mine, i own alot of other budget waxes and i also have colli 845 which is the only colli i would use now


----------



## OldskoolRS

I did my work car recently with 476S (over a coat of Wet Glaze 2.0). I think I just went round the whole car using a foam applicator and then buffed off with a soft MF. I don't remember having trouble buffing it off though.  It's the only car I've done fully with 476S as the others I'm working on panel by panel with the DA, etc. So I haven't left it to dry very long on the other cars, in fact I thought I was supposed to wait an hour before buffing off, but get impatient as by then I just want to see the final shine, so tend to buff almost straight away. 

I wonder if the harder BMW paint makes a difference as the cars are; my work car (3 series), Z3 and the OH's Mini. I don't mind the 476s lasting a long time on the work car, but I'm sure I'll wax the Z3 more frequently than that in the summer. Come winter it will be sat on the drive probably SORN, so I could always go back to 476S for the winter coat.


----------



## The Cueball

well as someone who is a c**k apparently, since I have both the cheap Zymol vintage, and the far more expensive Zymol Royale.... 

I have never used collie, never think about it, don't want to try it...

so there... 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

SKY said:


> I would and do stick with just colly 476s.


Agree, it's fantastic for the price:thumb:


----------



## OldskoolRS

Oh yes, there's that other 'forum thing' where people get really irate at someone else doing something different to them even though it has no impact on what they do and enjoy in their own life.

Not calling anyone a c*** myself, but I'm out. :wave:


----------



## alxg

Me too, I was only trying to say that just because people choose to buy high end stuff - in whatever their chosen arena may be - then it doesn't make them stupid because they dont use the cheapest options.

I won't bother next time...........screw it, I'm going to go and wax the shower screen with Vintage now........because I can! :wave:


----------



## Trip tdi

The thing is If I had Ferrari, Bugatti, or Lamborghini, I will invest in the high end wax on the market, because firstly these cars deserve it and buying these, you will have the money.

On a Normal car, such as mass market ones, I really can't see the point of buying a high end wax, durability is the best to go for because most cars are on the road, but supercars, they are driven when required, and garaged up, and preserved.

I might have stirred this thread, But that's what I believe in.


----------



## Avanti

OldskoolRS said:


> Oh yes, there's that other 'forum thing' *where people get really irate at someone else doing something different to them even though it has no impact on what they do and enjoy in their own life.*
> 
> Not calling anyone a c*** myself, but I'm out. :wave:


  I could have read it incorrectly, he reply looks like it is you that maybe irate cos others choose something different to 476 
There have been very positive reports of the farecla g3 paste wax of late :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

Avanti said:


> I could have read it incorrectly, he reply looks like it is you that maybe irate cos others choose something different to 476
> There have been very positive reports of the farecla g3 paste wax of late :thumb:


Hi Avanti is that my review ?, I still have to do the beading test for you, I have not forgotten


----------



## Avanti

Trip tdi said:


> Hi Avanti is that my review ?, I still have to do the beading test for you, I have not forgotten


That is one of them :thumb:
Ignoring the bogof at halfords the other day, would you say it is worth the extra over a tub of 476?
We don't know about the durability yet (but I have no doubts over it) we know the ease of use, the tub is easier to manage, the application is more forgiving, some say the finish is more pleasing on the eye, those alone must be worth an extra £8 ?


----------



## chillly

OldskoolRS said:


> I would love to try a small amount of one of these 'boutique' waxes (if it's OK to call them that) just to see what they are like, but as a private individual it would just be too expensive to justify. I can see why a Pro would do this as posted by Cheekymonkey though, as it would more than pay for itself over time.
> 
> I like that you can buy some of the tester pots of Dodo juice that would probably last a DIYer for a couple of years. It's not such a finiancial commitment compared to the regular sized tubs. This is probably what I will try next, though there is so much choice and opinions will no doubt vary as to whether they are any 'better' than what I'm using now. I'd be interested if there are other brands that do tester pots that I could consider, but I suppose they might be a bit overkill for an 11 year old Z3, I might consider something 'posher' for my RS2000 when it's finished though. :buffer:


Colly is my fav wax and imho the best wax (Hybrid) money can buy after good prep:thumb: If you wish to try some boutique waxes mate just send me your addy and i will let you have some to try:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

Avanti said:


> That is one of them :thumb:
> Ignoring the bogof at halfords the other day, would you say it is worth the extra over a tub of 476?
> We don't know about the durability yet (but I have no doubts over it) we know the ease of use, the tub is easier to manage, the application is more forgiving, some say the finish is more pleasing on the eye, those alone must be worth an extra £8 ?


I'm going to be hoenst here with you Avanti, and the fellow DW members 

Regarding 476, it;s cheaper, protects very well, but the only down side is, it's harder work then the G3 wax; with the g3 wax you can wax the car very quickly and no fuss with removal issues, plus the tub of wax will last very well, it's 200G in content.
As of the durability, on the car it's still protecting, but it's early days yet to confirm the how durable this wax is.

If you want ease of use, gives a good shine to the paint, then this is the wax to go for, but durabilty has to be reviewed in a few months time


----------



## Avanti

chillly said:


> Colly is my fav wax and imho the best wax (Hybrid) money can buy after good prep:thumb: If you wish to try some boutique waxes mate just send me your addy and i will let you have some to try:thumb:


The main difference with your comment though Chilly is that you are not saying "under no circumstances should one consider purchasing anything else" :thumb:


----------



## OldskoolRS

Avanti said:


> I could have read it incorrectly, he reply looks like it is you that maybe irate cos others choose something different to 476
> There have been very positive reports of the farecla g3 paste wax of late :thumb:


No that wasn't my intention.  Good tip re G3 as I've used Farecla products in the past. I have no problem with what others chose to use, but I am interested to read about experiences even if I may not be able to afford/justify buying them for myself.

Anyway, I don't like it when threads get heated so I'll leave this one alone. Just to say that whatever someone else choses to use, it isn't as if they are going to put it on your car.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

VFM Colli is very good, however i think if you purchased a wax like nattys for the same price, id be suprised if you went back to colli.

I only buy the lower end market waxes and i think i draw the line at £39.99. I would not spend more on a wax as there is just no need IMO


----------



## silverback

dont think anything tops colli for durabillity in the wax arena,i think its only bested by ealants.looks wise i never had an issue with it,but i will take the shine of my glasur over 476s i use to have.476 is the perfect winter wax though and considering the price of it its certainly one to have in your arsenal.

saying that, a well prepared paint and colli will out do a poorly prepared paint and glasur.swings and roundabouts mate.


----------



## silverback

Clean-my-sxi said:


> VFM Colli is very good, however i think if you purchased a wax like nattys for the same price, id be suprised if you went back to colli.
> 
> I only buy the lower end market waxes and i think i draw the line at £39.99. I would not spend more on a wax as there is just no need IMO


thats because your a cheap bast............... :lol:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

Gotta draw the line somewhere, get carried away otherwise and fall into all the marketing guff


----------



## pete5570

I'm not too worried about durability really, i would rather have a wax/sealant that is a breeze to use like OCW, Optiseal or C2. As mentioned a few times on this thread alone, if the paint is spot on and well prepared, most waxes will give great results.


----------



## Lucchinelli

Avanti said:


> The main difference with your comment though Chilly is that you are not saying "under no circumstances should one consider purchasing anything else" :thumb:


Neither is anyone else.


----------



## JakeWhite

Not another wax debate  I don't even want to share my views on this one, someone just lock it lol!


----------



## umi000

M3simon said:


> Anybody used 915? Is it worth the extra money?


I've had all three Collinite automotive waxes, and have since sold on both 476 and 845, keeping just the 915.


----------



## msb

Clean-my-sxi said:


> VFM Colli is very good, however i think if you purchased a wax like nattys for the same price, id be suprised if you went back to colli.
> 
> I only buy the lower end market waxes and i think i draw the line at £39.99. I would not spend more on a wax as there is just no need IMO


Take that means you haven't used a product like glasur, spirit or a swissvax wax at a similar level, because if you had you might change your opinion


----------



## sstevexs

Just going to invest in some 476 i think


----------



## President Swirl

Is a Prada top better made than a George top ? Doubtful, but it's nice for some to say they own one.


----------

